# Rod Stealing, No Fish Catching, Thieving Bastages



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

With a party of 13 at the lodge, it was an interesting feeling when Capt. Steve Boldt asked me at around 7:00am if I had taken his rods out of his boat? Actually he said "I hope you took my rods out of my boat"? About that time, I looked over at my airboat and through the cage I could see that the rod rack was cleaned out. That was 10 special purpose rods and reels GONE and that left me wondering what was remaining in our storage building? Fortunately, they didn't get in there. Like a good Golfer, we had plenty of rods and reels for other purposes ready and waiting with a few "mods". Good thing it was foggy because we had to regroup, retool, and I rolled Wendi up and had her putting different line on reels and so forth. 

Despite the bumpy start, Capt. Steve Boldt and I both limited out around the same time. Capt. James and Capt. Terry are near limits. . . reports to follow.

We have never ever lost anything around here due to theft. I guess it goes to show how some people are doing in this economy? 

If you have any good "rod thieving" stories . . . PILE ON!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

may they rest in hell


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Had all my gear stolen out of the back of my truck that was parked under the house I slept in. The next time we decided to lock all of it up and they took all of our coolers. Loads of beer and iced fish. The next time I will send them some thank you lead. Get a job, go to the store buy your own stuff like I did. If I catch you, it will be the last time you take something that is not yours......sorry just venting


----------



## DWR (Dec 26, 2008)

Had all my rods stolen out of the garage in Victoria. Ask, Capt. Steve. He's probably using them...just kidding. Good job on the fishing.

Doug


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

****. What kind of rods/reels where they? 

I would try looking on craiglist to see if they are posting them up for sell.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

that's terrible.. May they rot in hell is correct.. Makes me rethink the fact that I don't need to utilize my CHL while I'm on the boat.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have had one apartment, two cars, and one house broken into... , and three mountain bikes stolen. I say start chopping hands off and let's see if burglaries and home invasions drop in frequency...


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

Ihf you would post the types of R & R's i will keep a look out!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I had about 12 firearms stolen out of a safe in my house in Houston. It really changes you when people take your stuff especially when its from inside your house. Its sad that things have to go down that way.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

absolutely nothing worse then a thief.

sorry about your luck bro.

i had lais my rods out up against my fence after a surf trip. where i always rinsed them after fishing. (i had lived on dead end quiet street at time)

2 days later my uncle calls me and said some crack head that was alwasy coming to his shop had a 6/0 and 2 209's for sale for 50.00. he said they looked like mine. i said, na mine are safe. well i got to thinking about it so i went to the garage and sure enough mine were missing. i didnt even realize he got me!

i had to go to the pawn shop where he pawned them and buy them back


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well i havent had any rod stoleing i did have these punk kids egg my boat on the motor inside the boat on the side of it . it really ***** me off to see what we all work for and some punks with nothing to do try and take it away or tear up are stuff its really is sad.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about that happening to you. It makes me sad that integrity means nothing to more and more people and that putting in hard work for something you want seems like something of the past. I worked my @ss off for two summers power washing drive ways and mowing lawns to EARN the money to buy the two rods and reels that I wanted and it makes my blood boil to think of someone coming along and taking them. I mean for someone to take that many rods and reels is just absurd. Like everyone else said if you post what kind of rods and reels they were I will keep a lookout for you on craigslist and ebay.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Rods & Shimano Reels*

We appreciate the sentiments and to everyone else who has gotten ripped, we are sorry for your loss. Word is "button up" with lay-offs and soforth, things may start getting rough on the coast. . . not that some areas aren't always a little "unforgiving".

We learned the value of HD video during duck season, I think we'll let them meet our little friend.

Here's a list of what got stolen:

Airboat:

5 Castaway CMS8's (light blue/gold writing) w/Shimano Citica's (New style)
1 Castaway SMS8's (black w/blue writing) Spinning w/Shimano Sonora Reel (Fireline Crystal)

Steve's Majek:

4 Shimano SMS8's (2 black/blue writing; 2 black w/red writing) w/Shimano Sonora's

2 Fish Dip Nets


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I left 8 Curados on All Star Rods at the carwash near Eagle Point. Drove all the way back to Houston before I noticed them missing from my truck. CRAAAAAAAAAAAP! Just when I walked out to the side of the house to throw up I got the number to the place and called. The owner happened to pull in right after we left and picked them up. He even met me on the freeway at I-45 with them. He wouldn't let me give him money. What a nice guy. How lucky was that. We never washed the boat anywhere else if we were in the area.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Man that is an ugly feeling, sorry about your equip. being stolen


----------



## jelly fish (Jan 19, 2009)

*Sounds like city folks*

Would never happen in the big city they do not know what to do with them


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

its a shame and they should be shot!!!

with everyone loseing thier jobs and no way to buy thier dope then i am afraid the thieveing will increase. its sad when you have to lock your gear up at your house where you feel safe.

sorry for your loss


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

SORRY FOR LOSS (GET A ROPE)


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate thieves, I have always wondered on a long wade if my things will be on the boat when I get back. So far, it never has happened.
Sorry for your loss, check pawn shops around the area, I think by law they have to return stolen goods they purchased.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks like its time to set a trap. Leave some rods and tackle in the boat on purpose and sit up on the deck and hunt it like a feeder. LOL - Just makes me sick that people would do something like this.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Me and my wife were on I way to Victoria Via US 59. We stopped at the McDonalds in Rosenberg to get some hamburgers on the way there. She went inside the store to get the food. I sat in the truck and waited on her. I was sitting in the truck I and I see this guy walk over from a nearby store towards the truck and boat. I watch him through the rearview mirrow. I was surprised. The guy goes over to the back of thr boat and starts helping himself to my rods and reels. He couldn't just take off with them because they were tied down. But he tried. I ain't gonna tell you what I did in response. But lets just say the guy ran across the highway without looking and almost got hit. My wife gets back in the car with the food as happy as a Lark.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*lemons*

I had someone break into me garage and stole 5 of my old Curados on rods and 2 of the kids Shakespere rod reel combos.

They left all the tools (thank God).

I was shocked at first but as I told the wife I guess I just have to but a whole butch of new stuff.

"Trying to look on the bright side"....making lemon aid out of lemons.

I know this doesn't make you feel any better but it's what happened.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I've had a lot of items stolen from me cheap and expensive but this story will kill you, it was about 1973 and a bunch of us kids decided to do a little wade fishing. My future brother in law was the only one with a truck and that could drive. We invited his 13 year old cousin who was visiting here in Houston because his decorated WWII disabled father was getting treatment at the V.A.(he had a steel plate in his head). We pooled enough money to buy gas and off we went to Pelican Isle. We stopped at Smitties in Galveston to get some ice and the cousin saw a zebco in the display that caught his eye. He said his dad's birthday was coming up and wanted to get him something special, he wanted to get his father started fishing because the spells he was having limited there time together out doors down to nothing. He was carrying the money he saved from cutting lawns all summer in case he found something and bought that reel. He held that reel box all the way to the little shell beach in front of the sunken ship where we parked. Nobody else was there and we started wading to the ship. we were close to the ship fishing when brother in law saw someone around our truck. I said it was somebody going fishing, later we got back and found out we were wrong. Someone jimmied the lock and got inside and took the reel and an empty wallet that were under the seat. The cousin didn't say a word all the way home, even at my young age I knew it was more than just a reel. Who ever took it didn't know how bad they had done that day.


----------



## dtmcdani (Jul 28, 2008)

*simply solution*

for the house get a field camera with motion sensor and night time cababilities. mount it so it watches the drive way/garage. They are completely waterproof, just don't get the cheapest one. Ours works petty good, it did help us catch the three illegals, fence crew, that stole my daughters bike out of the drive way. $149 for the camera, $100 for the bike, almost paid for itself.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the scum stealing your rods. 
I had my garage cleaned out a few years ago.
Rods, reels, 3 tackle boxes, hand tools, power tools, lawn equipment.

Way to go with the back-up plan. I'm glad you were able to fish.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Brand new tackle bag out of my truck in Channelview. I was in McDonalds only 4 minutes. They left all the curados and citicas in the boat.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Unbelievable KK. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I will keep an eye out for your equipment. I go hit in a simular manner at SPI. The *^&(*# s took everything that was not bolted down. :headknock Fishing gear, ice chest (with ice and beverages), radio, bottom machine and even my life jackets. I anticipate this problem getting worse before it gets better. Lets let your loss be a reminder for us all and maybe we can take some of these guys off the street.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

they must be crack heads or something


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

4jduck said:


> they must be crack heads or something


 Come on now, if you're gonna call someone a crack head for taking some poles what are you calling the good ole boys that are ceo's of citi, fannie and aig?


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

more people are thieving...and the government wants to take our guns away?!!? oh heck no...


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

11andy11 said:


> I had about 12 firearms stolen out of a safe in my house in Houston. It really changes you when people take your stuff especially when its from inside your house. Its sad that things have to go down that way.


Was your safe locked? How did they get in? Sorry to hear about that. Thieves should have fingers/hands cut off.


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*cleaned last year*

Last year I posted here that some SOB's got 6 curados and six All Star rods ofrf my boat last year in POC. I was parked at the Captains Quarters when the got me. Somebody will get them someday


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Similar story here...quiet neighborhood, just finished washing my gear. I leaned the poles against the house, near the front door (close to a window) and about 6 hours later they were gone. I think they were Garcias but I can't remember now. Before that I lived in an apartment. Had to park the boat in the open. It was a quiet place but you just never know anymore. I went to do something and found the ice chest seat with matching upholstered cusion stolen. I think the cusion was part of the lid, too. A package from Carolina Skiff. Not an easy thing to replace.

Just FYI...I think Abu Garcia reels have a serial number stamped on the base facing the rod. Good idea to write it down.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

*Rods n Reels*

My rods n reels are my life... sorry to hear about your loss. Some people just don't understand what morals or values are..


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

4jduck said:


> they must be crack heads or something


crack, ice, or heroin.....most thefts are drug related. I agree with getting a trail watcher camera or at least a motion sensing floodlight to light up the night, thieves HATE being seen....by anyone or anything.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Most thieves are opportunists,*

and go to little extra effort to get what they want. This is not to say they avoid taking risks, but the petty thieves don't seem to go to a lot of trouble to get what they steal, just take advantage of our lack of insight into what risks they will take.
I've had things stolen, but the thief I recall mostly is my Dad's guns being stolen 40 years ago. Still burns my arse. However, there is a funny note to go with this and that is, my Dad installed bars on all of the windows of the house thereafter, and wired all of the bars to the house's 110 system! If someone would have ever grabbed hold of them they would have probably died and the fun would have just begun! Or maybe I should legal problems would have just begun. My Dad died many years ago and Mother sold the house soon thereafter, so hopefully the new owners disconnected the system?
Tenacity, insurance, good lighting, good locking systems, alarms, cameras, and keeping things out of sight go a long way toward securing your personal items. I keep my boat in a storage stall at the coast in a well secured and lighted facility with many others, and I always arrive anxious to find everything well secured, as it was left. Thought I would make a short comment, but have written a book. I hope I've helped someone.:smile:


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I forget who said it, but a lock will keep an honest man honest.....a true thief only considers it a minor inconvenience


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

no stolen story, but caught a guy looking in my boat... pulled over to get a snack, and i never leave the boat where i can't see it... so i parked next to the empty pumps on one side and went in... a guy came around the pump and started looking in my boat, under the gunnels, where the rods are... then really gets over to look in, that's when he saw me running out towards him.... 

'***, dude? you trying to get your ***** kicked???!?!?!!'

'oh no man, i was just looking to see what kind of rods and tackle you were using...'

'wow, you could have asked me that when i got back out, guy. i wonder if the sheriff's dept. would feel the same way?'


he hurled a few expletives my way, so i decided to walk around and show him some much needed attention when he jumped in his POS and took off, burning rubber....


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

texn8 said:


> Last year I posted here that some SOB's got 6 curados and six All Star rods ofrf my boat last year in POC. I was parked at the Captains Quarters when the got me. Somebody will get them someday


Texn8,

Hmmmm, I had most of my gear (ice chest, spot lights, PFD's including throw cushion, anchor, etc. luckily we had all the rods/reels, tackle, decoys, and guns in the room with us) cleaned out of my boat at the same place. Then when I went to the front desk to tell them, they said ohh yeah we have had several incidents lately. After talking with some other folks that live down there, they said it happens quite often at the same place. I am sure thats it's probably the same individuals doing it and being thats it's a small community, I sure the PD probably have a good idea who's doing it. Wish the POC police would set up a sting.

Capt. Kris Kelley,

Sorry for your loss but it seems to be getting worse for sure. Hope you get your things back. Best of luck.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Man that sucks
Hope they catch them thieving basturds


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

wennis1 said:


> I left 8 Curados on All Star Rods at the carwash near Eagle Point. Drove all the way back to Houston before I noticed them missing from my truck. CRAAAAAAAAAAAP! Just when I walked out to the side of the house to throw up I got the number to the place and called. The owner happened to pull in right after we left and picked them up. He even met me on the freeway at I-45 with them. He wouldn't let me give him money. What a nice guy. How lucky was that. We never washed the boat anywhere else if we were in the area.


There are good people in the work just hard to find, they are hidded by the sorry arses like this thread shows.


----------

